# wedding car needed



## willow669 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
I was just wondering if anyone knew where i could get a skyline to take my partner to the church. He is obsessed with them. If anyone can help i would be grateful.

We are getting married on 29th august in Maidstone at 3pm so would need the car by 2.30

please help.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Were are you located?


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Hi we have done this before, if you could fwd all info to the club

Use the contact us button at the bottom of the page with all the info and we will get back to you

Best regards Alan


----------

